# Sexiest MUSICAL instrument for a man to play!



## RandomDude

That's right ladies! Time to vote in another of my crazy polls! :smthumbup:

What do you consider the sexiest instrument for a man to play? Musical of course!


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Kazoo!


----------



## unbelievable

Harmonica.


----------



## Thound

You left out triangle.


----------



## WyshIknew

The orgasmatron.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser

Okay, I had to change my answer when I read "for a man to play".

To play: Piano

To listen to: Alto Saxophone


----------



## Holland

It isn't the size of the instrument, it is what he does with it.


----------



## WyshIknew

Holland said:


> It isn't the size of the instrument, it is what he does with it.


:rofl:

Nooooooooooooooooooo.


Another penis thread!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

A young man with long hair, you strap a guitar around his neck, I swooooon... Hot Hot Hot....never liked the jocks... but a Rock star.. that's sex appeal !


----------



## Holland

WyshIknew said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooo.
> 
> 
> Another penis thread!


I like to start my day with penis talk. On that note I had better get ready and out the door. Have a fun day everyone


----------



## Accipiter777

Mouth Harp


----------



## Caribbean Man

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> Okay, I had to change my answer when I read "for a man to play".
> 
> To play: Piano
> 
> To listen to: Alto Saxophone


I love playing the piano, but I prefer to listen to it live.
I'm a bit rusty, but I can still play " _Sunrise , Sunset_" [ Fiddler On The Roof ]and a few other simple pieces by heart.

I also love the sax , but my preference is the bass sax though I can't play it.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

Cello for me. Watching a talented cellist deftly work what is tantamount to a shapely wooden woman...swoon worthy. 










*swoons*


----------



## over20

Saxophone.........


----------



## southbound

I would guess there is nothing sexier than those who can make music with their hands.

Hillbilly Beat Boxing - YouTube


----------



## sandc

What, no cowbell?


----------



## over20

sandc said:


> What, no cowbell?


Bahahahahahahahah.......SNL....:rofl::rofl:


----------



## the2ofus

I absolutely love it when dh plays his acoustic guitar!


----------



## RandomDude

Wow, clear lead with the guitar so far, followed by voice...

Honestly I thought the sexyphone would get the vote :scratchhead:
(Was joking with my mates)
E.G. Saxophone

Guess not! lol


----------



## Anon Pink

During the height of my crazy HD days, I went to a bar where they had a Spanish acoustic group. I couldn't take my eyes off their forearms, so well developed, strumming those strings....

Poor teenaged boys... It's awful!


----------



## Ikaika

Oh please, no one is sexier than a man who can stroke the longest piece of wood known to the music world and go as deep (tones) :rofl:

Metallica.-.01.-.For.Whom.The.Bell.Tolls.(Live.Big.Day.Out.) - YouTube


----------



## ScarletBegonias

When my DH plays his acoustic or his electric guitar his sex appeal sky rockets. He used to play the sax casually but I didn't like that nearly as much. There's something about watching his long strong fingers plucking and strumming those strings...


----------



## F-102

SimplyAmorous said:


> A young man with long hair, you strap a guitar around his neck, I swooooon... Hot Hot Hot....never liked the jocks... but a Rock star.. that's sex appeal !


Where the @%**#! were all you women when I was single and playing bass in a band?!?!?!


----------



## Jellybeans

Drums
Piano
Violin

I love these all!


----------



## AnnieAsh

Banjo. Hands down. Dueling Banjos makes me swoon.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser

Accipiter777 said:


> Mouth Harp


Ohhhh! Is *THAT* what we're calling it now!?!  Got it.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser

drerio said:


> Oh please, no one is sexier than a man who can stroke *the longest piece of wood known to the music world and go as deep (tones)* :rofl:
> 
> Metallica.-.01.-.For.Whom.The.Bell.Tolls.(Live.Big.Day.Out.) - YouTube


Uh..., would that be a digeridoo, an alphorn, or an alpha male's dong?


----------



## sandc

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> Ohhhh! Is *THAT* what we're calling it now!?!  Got it.


This is why I'm not EVEN posting the musical instrument I used to play.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

F-102 said:


> *Where the @%**#! were all you women when I was single and playing bass in a band?!?!?!*


I always felt these men were WAY out of my league personally.. I would probably stutter and turn to mush melting on the floor if they even talked to me......me & my best friend used to go to FIRE HALL Rock concerts ... I was in LUST ...it was so EXCITING.... but I was very very shy ...and young (14ish)... and would have killed her if she shared my crushes...so nothing became of anything...then I met my husband a year later & he came with us...

I didn't notice "singer" was an option...that too!.... the guitar & doing vocals... combine them, and the "Swoon" bar goes up even higher... Love the Looks... but really....the lifestyle totally ruins it for me..these men have a world of temptation with the women... so it's just a fantasy.


----------



## doubletrouble

I wonder what my avi would say about it. 
<----
Although I own more guitars.


----------



## southern wife

Drums, hands down, is the sexiest. A man with strong arms pounding on the drums......WOW! 


Second is guitar.


----------



## southern wife

doubletrouble said:


> I wonder what my avi would say about it.
> <----
> Although I own more guitars.


Your avi would say *Cartman Voice* "Screw you guys; I'm going home!" :rofl:


----------



## Ikaika

southern wife said:


> Drums, hands down, is the sexiest. A man with strong arms pounding on the drums......WOW!
> 
> 
> Second is guitar.


----------



## southern wife

drerio said:


>


And I say that with a lot of guitar talent in my family (hubs, brother, and 2 nephews).


----------



## SimplyAmorous

southern wife said:


> *And I say that with a lot of guitar talent in my family (hubs, brother, and 2 nephews)*.


I've told our 3rd son if he wasn't mine, I'd be checking him out.....he's got the long hair / bad boy rock star look... he's kinda shy....needs all the help he can get...has a new GF - sealed that on Valentines Day..... this was the guitar we bought him for Christmas...a replica of his favorite guitarist...


----------



## antechomai

I added a voice vote. One day driving home from church my wife said "Your singing turns me on." I think that is a valid "proxy" vote.
It is just old school working the baritone parts in hymns.


----------



## Ikaika

Selling it one more time... Those strummy strummy guitar players have nothing on bass players. And, drummers couldn't keep time without the bass 

Warwick Live 2011 - Fuss on the Buss - YouTube

And, one of my favorite Canadians 

Rhonda Smith Plays Mesa Boogie - YouTube


----------



## Chumpless

His organ?


----------



## LanieB

AnnieAsh said:


> Banjo. Hands down. Dueling Banjos makes me swoon.


Yes yes yes yes YES!!!! It is the music of my people.


----------



## LanieB

doubletrouble said:


> I wonder what my avi would say about it.
> <----
> Although I own more guitars.


Just so you know, Dubby - I voted for sax - but my heart is with the banjo.......


----------



## Ikaika

LanieB said:


> Just so you know, Dubby - I voted for sax - but my heart is with the banjo.......


Ugh, I knew there is no respect for bass players. I so feel like the Charlie Brown of musicians. Even the road crew gets more attention


----------



## cantthinkstraight

Everybody knows it's the drums.... hahaha.


I have extra strong, yet nimble hands. 

My forearms are like cobras.

My biceps are rock hard and defined. 

I have the endurance of a tank.

I can keep a beat like no other.


Which of the above doesn't translate into fun in the bedroom?


----------



## Forever Changed

BASS! Been a bass player for 15 plus years. 

Always wanted to try that trick where the girl sits on the amp, and you play the notes, low, lower, lower .....

Always wanted to try it. Not sure if it's just something I've seen in the movies ...


----------



## RandomDude

Wow, guitar in the clear lead (1st), followed by drums (2nd), then tie between the sexyphone/banjo (3rd) ... followed by bass/vocals... then piano...

And I guess no one finds male violin/flute/trumpet players sexy? Poor dudes lol

Still, *poll still open*! This makes me curious now, as I knew guitarists/vocalists would be high up there, but I thought ladies love the sexyphone too! But third place? Nah... didn't expect it :scratchhead:


----------



## 1971

For me its the voice.


----------



## CanadianGuy

Yup.


----------



## southern wife

drerio said:


> Selling it one more time... Those strummy strummy guitar players have nothing on bass players. And, drummers couldn't keep time without the bass
> 
> Warwick Live 2011 - Fuss on the Buss - YouTube
> 
> And, one of my favorite Canadians
> 
> Rhonda Smith Plays Mesa Boogie - YouTube


This chick is [email protected] on the drums!  I'd give anything to play the drums!


----------



## southern wife

Another one...

ALICE IN CHAINS - WOULD - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube


----------



## southern wife

Imagine this guy's future! 


"Master of Puppets" Avery 6 year old Drummer - YouTube


----------



## southern wife

And I love watching this guy:

Carter Beauford - Tripping Billies (Studio) - YouTube


----------



## southern wife

For guitarists, it doesn't get much better than this:

Stevie Ray Vaughan-Pride And Joy - YouTube


----------



## southern wife

Stevie Ray Vaughan(SRV)-Voodoo Child - YouTube


----------



## Ikaika

southern wife said:


> This chick is [email protected] on the *bass*!  I'd give anything to play the *bass*!


fify


----------



## Lordhavok

cantthinkstraight said:


> Everybody knows it's the drums.... hahaha.
> 
> 
> I have extra strong, yet nimble hands.
> 
> My forearms are like cobras.
> 
> My biceps are rock hard and defined.
> 
> I have the endurance of a tank.
> 
> I can keep a beat like no other.
> 
> 
> Which of the above doesn't translate into fun in the bedroom?


preach it brotha, preach it. We got the most important job in the band and we get the least respect.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Vuvuzela. If you're naked.


----------



## 1971




----------



## RandomDude

1971 said:


>


:rofl:


----------



## 1971

Maybe you should start playing RD. It might help with the ladies !!!


----------



## RandomDude

Haha, no need as I already have the sexiest instrument of all:










 lol

On a serious note I actually wanted to learn guitar with my daughter but she wasn't interested so I've let it go


----------



## Omego

1971 said:


> For me its the voice.


True. Voice plus guitar -- Chris Cornell....


----------



## 1971

Omego said:


> True. Voice plus guitar -- Chris Cornell....


He does have a nice voice.


----------



## 1971

RandomDude said:


> Haha, no need as I already have the sexiest instrument of all:



That might be your opinion but it's certainly not mine.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Drummers have fast hands and great rhythm!


----------



## Lordhavok

I Notice The Details said:


> Drummers have fast hands and great rhythm!


And we have big sticks


----------



## I Notice The Details

Lordhavok said:


> And we have big sticks


Exactly! Very well spoken from one drummer to another!


----------



## 1971

I Notice The Details said:


> Exactly! Very well spoken from one drummer to another!


Do you dance too ????


----------



## Ikaika

1971 said:


> Do you dance too ????


Drummer's don't dance, they can't even keep a beat 

On the other hand bass players, we groove, and keep those stick wielding troglodytes in time :rofl:

I kid, my son is a drummer


----------



## Cosmos

The cello. I can still see Susan Sarandon 'doing her thing' in the Witches of Eastwick. 

ÄŒarodÄ›jky z Eastwicku - DvoÅ™Ã¡kÅ¯v violoncellovÃ½ koncert  - YouTube

(ETA: Couldn't vote, RD. No cello.)


----------



## RandomDude

Drums steady at number two...

So tell me u ladies who love guitarists... why guitar > drums?


----------



## sadanddone

Acoustic guitar. Hands down, no doubt.


----------

